# Can you use 'red bud' to smoke with?



## mulerider (Mar 2, 2013)

We just took down a red bud tree (cercis canadensis) and want to know if we can use it to smoke with.  It's related to the honeylocust and wisteria.  it's a member of the pea family.

Thanks,

Mulerider


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe this will help you out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134698/red-bud-tree


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2013)

NEDtorious said:


> Maybe this will help you out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134698/red-bud-tree


LOL Thought I was having Deja Vu! Good answer NED...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 2, 2013)

I remember (I think) I use to smoke red bud (in the 80's)...   :icon_eek:

WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTT....   you want to smoke with red bud...      :ROTF


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 3, 2013)

mulerider said:


> We just took down a red bud tree (cercis canadensis) and want to know if we can use it to smoke with.  It's related to the honeylocust and wisteria.  it's a member of the pea family.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mulerider


For a minute there I thought someone had ressurected an old thread, too. Apparently the poster from the only other red bud tree thread ever used it successfully. It is a member of the same family as the locusts and mesquite and the *pea tree*, not peas(as in pea soup).


----------

